# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Balkan Dbol

## sensaispike

Has anyone used Bulkan Dbol before? I am astonished at how small their 10mg tabs are. They are tiny, about 1/4 the size of my 1mg anastrozol tabs. I assume they just use less filler and I have no reason to doubt the product. I am just shocked at how small they are.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Yes Balkan is good stuff.

----------


## Krb367

I think mine are 50mg tabs? Either way, killed my fucking appetite. Which I could’ve ran them on my bulk but no point with I have zero hunger. Maybe throw them in on a cut this summer, unless they curb appetite and also balloon me up lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

I’ve used there dbol and it was g2g...never seen 10mg always buy 50mg when I can...

----------


## JackMan017

Yep, they're tiny. Their clen is similar in shape/size too. I have their dbol in 10mg's. Good stuff. Works really good. All of their stuff is top notch. Makes me not want to use any other brand, which I actually haven't, except for SP which I can't verify but I think SP is a "cousin" to Balkan.

----------


## dpstore

> Has anyone used Bulkan Dbol before? I am astonished at how small their 10mg tabs are. They are tiny, about 1/4 the size of my 1mg anastrozol tabs. I assume they just use less filler and I have no reason to doubt the product. I am just shocked at how small they are.


Balkan pharma have a license to produce these kind of products

----------

